# "Feed Grade" Urea?



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

My local grain elevator only had "feed grade" urea in stock. It's labeled as a micro-prill which is cool if spreading but unnecessary for me as I'll be melting down and spraying.

Is "feed grade" urea ok to use as a substitute to fertilizer grade urea? I had no idea farmers use this in cattle feed.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Yes, good to use. For spraying, filter it to remove any impurities.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

10-4 @g-man! As always, much appreciated.

I previously strained the fertilizer grade urea as there would always be large dark debris that wouldn't dissolve.


----------



## KoopHawk (May 28, 2019)

Feed Grade Urea. I learned something today...


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

@ROJ_3030 Be careful, urea meant for feed versus fertilizer will have a higher quantity of biuret, a urea impurity that is toxic to grass.


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

Very interesting @CarolinaCuttin. I found several other sources for fertilizer grade urea local so It's not worth taking any chances on a potential problem with the biuret toxicity. Thank you all!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Bumping this topic as I received a bag of feed grade urea. The product was advertised as fertilizer for use for homes and golf courses...

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Urea-Nitrogen-Fertilizer-50Lb-Bag/741593726?comm-msg-vehicle=EMAIL&comm-msg-id=8e764958-4641-4b0a-a769-c69d21ff48bb

Has anyone actually used feed grade? I'm reading that the toxic impurity biuret is present in both feed and fertilizer grade, but feed grade is a little higher (something like 1.2% vs 0.8%). Not sure how accurate that is...

I typically dissolve, strain, and spray btw.

@ROJ_3030 what did you do with yours?


----------



## ROJ_3030 (Sep 28, 2019)

After the mention of toxicity, I honestly got cold feet last year and exchanged it for standard fertilizer grade Urea. I should've taken one for the team and tried it anyway. @bf7


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

ROJ_3030 said:


> After the mention of toxicity, I honestly got cold feet last year and exchanged it for standard fertilizer grade Urea. I should've taken one for the team and tried it anyway. @bf7


I would have done the same thing. The stores around me are terrible so I'm stuck buying this stuff online. Returns are difficult.

The fact that fertilizer grade urea may have some level of toxicity is a little intriguing to me.

@g-man 
@CarolinaCuttin 
@TheLawnWhisperer 
Do any of you know the approximate %s of biuret in feed grade vs fertilizer grade? My bags don't show it within the analysis.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would just use it in granular applications. If you want to try a foliar, go with a low rate in a backyard corner to try.

There are plenty of places in Western PA with urea sources. Check this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=3621

$70 for a 50lb of urea is very expensive.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> I would just use it in granular applications. If you want to try a foliar, go with a low rate in a backyard corner to try.
> 
> There are plenty of places in Western PA with urea sources. Check this thread: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=68&t=3621
> 
> $70 for a 50lb of urea is very expensive.


I know. I haven't had much luck looking around my house- I need to keep trying. I bought urea from EH Griffith before, but it was a pain for me to get there. $70 was worth it for me to have it shipped, assuming they send the right product!


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

https://goo.gl/maps/8WnSCH7Y4JTTZacp8


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

g-man said:


> https://goo.gl/maps/8WnSCH7Y4JTTZacp8


Thanks!


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I just heard back from the seller. They reached out to the manufacturer who said that the feed grade urea "contains .4-.5% Biuret and is considered a low biuret prilled Urea".

Still risky for foliar apps? They said I could return it.


----------



## CarolinaCuttin (Sep 6, 2019)

bf7 said:


> I just heard back from the seller. They reached out to the manufacturer who said that the feed grade urea "contains .4-.5% Biuret and is considered a low biuret prilled Urea".
> 
> Still risky for foliar apps? They said I could return it.


No biuret risk at all if that analysis is correct. DEF is a good option for foliar urea, it is one of the purest forms commercially available.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Thanks @CarolinaCuttin! I requested the spec sheet to confirm. Hoping it's correct.


----------

